

SSL/TLS in a post-PRISM era - fs111
https://wiki.thc.org/ssl

======
devx
> There is mounting evidence that the NSA had a copy of several ROOT-CA keys
> to perform SSL/TLS interception on a massive scale.

Has anyone tried putting 2 and 2 together yet from all the leaks about what
NSA has collected so far, and how easily, to see if that is likely, or if they
did it through other means?

DNS SEC alternative: [http://dnscurve.org/](http://dnscurve.org/) (Dan
Bernstein)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8EGA834Nok](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8EGA834Nok)

